
Gapminder: very cool new acquisition by Google - pg
http://tools.google.com/gapminder/
======
far33d
That is a very clever visualization of a 4D data set. I really liked the
concept of Swivel.com when it released, but gapminder + google seems like
tough competition.

~~~
notabel
The implementation here is really the amazing part; the basic data-vis tool is
pretty simple (I wrote a much uglier variant in Mathematica, inspired by a
proprietary stats app), but if they can/will expose this via a clean, open
API, then this sort of visualization can become much more widespread. I don't
know if/how google intends to make money from this, but if it's available as
essentially a commodity visualization component for the web, then everyone
benefits.

------
jwecker
very interesting. This might be the first time Google ended up acquiring
someone based on their Google TechTalk.

<http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=engEDU+gapminder>

------
volida
during gapminder presentation during leweb3. playback at minute 7:09:
<http://portal.vpod.tv/leweb3/70070>

------
r0b
I've just spent an hour on gapminder. So cool. Much better than Swivel, in my
opinion, though clearly more limited.

